# Perfecting retirement



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Today I got my regular chores done, spent time on this forum, had lunch. Now I'm going to head to the library just because it struck me as a good way to fritter the rest of the day away. I might then just have dinner before I come back.
The ugly little genie who tells me I had more work around the house that I should do had to be firmly stuffed back into the bottle. I have two fence post holes I dug yesterday to replace some broken posts but didn't set them in yet.
I am learning to be OK with not being productive all the time. I do believe that those posts will still be there tomorrow. Yep- or maybe they will hold on til the next day.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Yekppers. You're getting the routine down pat.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Told a fellow i could sit and watch paint dry if someone else put it on :sing:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

There ya go - you're learnin'. :goodjob:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Easiest thing I ever tried to learn.
Guess I am just a natural.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope to be like you guys one day!!


----------

